# Just curious sleep question



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I was just wondering if chickens talk while they sleep and also do we know if they dream? Just wondering


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

2rain said:


> I was just wondering if chickens talk while they sleep and also do we know if they dream? Just wondering


Some of mine make noises in their sleep, however I haven't got the slightest idea at all if they dream. I know they are smart and can figure things out. The noises they make in their sleep though are small noises very hard to hear, unless if you know what you are looking for, when I go outside at night though they start getting talkative, they know when someone is around.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Intresting I know canaries dream about song patterns I would assume it would be different for chickens though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a baby monitor in one of my coops at one time. I can tell you, having it next to your bed is not a good idea. I could hear some quiet mumbling fairly often, that wasn't bad. I could sleep through that. A complaint now and then from someone who wasn't pleased with the sleeping arrangements.

But its a mistake to have it on during a full moon and have a rooster crowing in your ear in the middle of the night.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol sounds like that was not so fun


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I had a baby monitor in one of my coops at one time. I can tell you, having it next to your bed is not a good idea. I could hear some quiet mumbling fairly often, that wasn't bad. I could sleep through that. A complaint now and then from someone who wasn't pleased with the sleeping arrangements.
> 
> But its a mistake to have it on during a full moon and have a rooster crowing in your ear in the middle of the night.


I had the 2 GLW girls waking me up at 5:30 this morning. I couldn't believe it was that light out there. So I decided to let them back with the others for a few days. I don't care for all of that noise at 5:30 in the morning when I don't have to get up until 6:30 But them 2 were right next to the bedroom window last night. As long as they stop going over the fence and heading over to the farm to lay eggs they can be out with the rest but the first one that goes over that fence is right back inside the little pen.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I had a baby monitor in one of my coops at one time. I can tell you, having it next to your bed is not a good idea. I could hear some quiet mumbling fairly often, that wasn't bad. I could sleep through that. A complaint now and then from someone who wasn't pleased with the sleeping arrangements.
> 
> But its a mistake to have it on during a full moon and have a rooster crowing in your ear in the middle of the night.


Our rooster started crowing at 2am night after night, and we couldn't figure it out, so one night I got up and looked out and the neighbor was coming home from work at 2am bright headlights shining right into the coop. Ticked me off. So now we have plywood up on that side and in the corner keeps the boys quiet at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hildar said:


> Our rooster started crowing at 2am night after night, and we couldn't figure it out, so one night I got up and looked out and the neighbor was coming home from work at 2am bright headlights shining right into the coop. Ticked me off. So now we have plywood up on that side and in the corner keeps the boys quiet at night.


Still laughing. Should have put up dark out curtains.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha yeah sounds like you have some spoiled birds lol


----------

